# Tiered ecology block wall system installation



## jfwidt (Feb 24, 2010)

Richard,

I'm looking to install a tiered ecology block wall system at my home, 2 walls, 4' each, about 100' long. Any recommendations from your recent experience? The purpose of the wall is to give us more usable yard space, our current yard drops about 8'. Beyond any recommendations, did you install any fence along the wall? Did you put topsoil over the block or did you leave the entire block exposed?

Thanks,
John


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Is this an original post or just a response to another existing one?

Either way there is no information to base a recommendation on.

To my knowledge, the Ecoblock system is a very, very minor product in the options for a green landscape/hardscape. The major licensors and producers of the major systems of segmental retaining walls and have extensive information and details based on domestic and international installations. Usually, 4' high walls do not have to be engineered and details are provided. If you are considered a tiers installation to keep the maximum wall height below the magic 4' code requirement, the are requirements for the horizontal spacing of tiered walls.

All you doing is building a basic gravity wall and the weight and "batter" (set back) are the key items. If the block are lighter than normal, the height might be below 4' high.

Dick


----------

